# Golf Club Painting



## ScratchSRL (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

I have a Nike Covert Driver and I have had enough of the garish Red, the problem is I hit the thing the best I have ever hit a driver! Anyone attempted a spray paint on a club head, if there is anyone on here that does it I would be prepared to send the club to them!!!! 

Cheers.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 23, 2014)

Not personally, but these guys come recommended:

http://www.blingyourswing.co.uk/


----------



## lex! (Apr 23, 2014)

If it aint broke......!


----------



## ScratchSRL (Apr 23, 2014)

It aint broke, but i want to make it 'pretty' haha, Gareth just emailed them, going to get my nike covert tour driver and my nike ltd edition 3 wood matte black with a white nike tick. Will upload pictures!


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 23, 2014)

Like this I one ? .....







Wait a few weeks and nike will officially release it


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 23, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Not personally, but these guys come recommended:

http://www.blingyourswing.co.uk/

Click to expand...

They did mine, it's here. Did a great job.



http://www.blingyourswing.co.uk/gallery


----------



## Airsporter1st (Apr 24, 2014)

Have you considered doing it yourself? I was thinking of 'Plastikote', which I have used successfully on old air rifles. It is easy to obtain a good, hard wearing finish.

If you try it and are not happy with the results, durability etc., you can always rub it down and start again - or have it done by a professional!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 24, 2014)

ScratchSRL said:



			Hi Guys, 

I have a Nike Covert Driver and I have had enough of the garish Red, the problem is I hit the thing the best I have ever hit a driver! Anyone attempted a spray paint on a club head, if there is anyone on here that does it I would be prepared to send the club to them!!!! 

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you get it blinged like you did your Ping Driver


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 24, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			They did mine, it's here. Did a great job.



http://www.blingyourswing.co.uk/gallery

Click to expand...

Was wondering for a minute which one was yours. Didn't wonder for long . 

How much was that?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 24, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Was wondering for a minute which one was yours. Didn't wonder for long . 

How much was that?
		
Click to expand...

Â£40, from memory. Had to have it done. I dropped on garage floor & chipped the paint.


----------

